# Honda HS35 Carburator - Looking to buy



## stevechurch (Nov 27, 2019)

Hello,

I'm looking to purchase a new carb for my HS35. Aftermarket or OEM. I'm located in Sudbury, Ontario, Canada. Does anybody know where I can buy one, either new or used? Please let me know. Thanks for any advice you might have.

p.s. Carburator will not seal, hinge pin, needle, and the seat are damaged beyond repair per my mechanic and cannot be repaired. The only option is a new carb.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

https://www.boats.net/product/honda...MIoKig5KuJ5gIVHYVaBR0L8w9TEAYYASABEgIDiPD_BwE


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

As Tabora posted, boats.net I’m also in Canada and bought stuff from there, way cheaper than a dealer even with shipping.

I suggest giving your machine a good look over, paddles, scraper bar, belt, make the order worth while as shipping will likely be the same for all the stuff as just the carb.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

I try to find a fully adjustable one on ebay if you don't want to go OEM.. Heck you can even get non adjustable ones there and priced usually well under $20.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

the smaller the carb the more finiky. i would go with OEM. from boats. have had pretty good luck with Everest Parts LLC aftermarket carbs for Honda. They are from China. I usually get carbs for the Gx240-270-340 from them.

good luck.


----------

